# Tell me why I shouldn't



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

buy this tablet: Novo 10" tablet

I have an android phone and love it. The price for this tablet makes it almost stupid not to try it, doesn't it?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Your link is not working.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Best reason I can think of is that there are no user reviews for it on Amazon, so you don't know if it's junk. And the only tablet from the same manufacturer that does have reviews, looks like the quality control is really bad, so it probably is junk.


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

I have tried at least 8 different links and they all take me to either yahoo or ask search engines. I'm trying to get you guys to tabletsprint.com to see their wares. 
And backwoodsman7, you make a very valid point.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

chickenmommy said:


> I have tried at least 8 different links and they all take me to either yahoo or ask search engines. I'm trying to get you guys to tabletsprint.com to see their wares.
> And backwoodsman7, you make a very valid point.


Is this what you want people to see?








December 1st Launch -- Novo Hero 10.1" - Dual Core -- High Resolution 1280 X 800 IPS Display


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

Well, yes, and the accompanying info:
(And no, I cannot explain why I didn't do this to start with.)


NOVO 10 HERO II -- JANUARY 20TH, 2013 PRODUCT LAUNCH

Novo 10 Hero II (32GB EDITION) - An Innovative Price-Performance 10 Inch Tablet for 2013


Ainol Electronics Novo 10 Hero II offers a compact and ultra-slim 10.1 inch multimedia Android tablet with features that include: a Quad Core Processor / 1.5 GHz; 32GB memory (16GB Internal Memory/16GB TFT Card) and 2GB DDR3; an advanced 10-Point Multi Touch display; a high resolution 1280x800 IPS screen with an advanced 10-Point Multi Touch display; a Webcam and 2 MegaPixel rear camera; multiple sources for web access - great for on-the-go... social media/facebook, text & voice calling and more; a Micro-SD storage slot that accepts up to 32GB memory cards - with ample portable storage for movies, music, e-books and other large files; an HDMI 1080p (HD) port that also supports the new high resolution standard of 4K - offering twice the image resolution of HD -- ideal for movie & entertainment downloads and viewing personal photos & videos with simple Plug & Play to show content on large screen TV's & LCD displays.



The Novo 10 II - Quad Core processor offers lightening fast performance of productivity software, game graphics, and quick media web browsing; and also features the latest 3.0 MicroUSB port, a Performance Battery (8,000 mAh), and Google Play store with access to over 400,000 Android Apps... ranging from smart personal organizer software to graphic-media rich 3D games. There's an option to also add a 3G/4G USB adapter with connection through any GSM Wireless carrier -- including AT&T, T-Mobile and Rogers Canada.


ADDITIONAL FEATURES


Smart Power Management - for optimum battery life, with a quad-core processor which functions to turn on and off independently for maximum battery use.

Gaming - ability to use HDMI port to play video games on a large screen TV; Plus - features the most dynamic gaming Gravity Sensor on the market.
4K X 2K Super HD Video - offers the latest digital format 4K... the future of media; as well as full 1080p (HD) with the ability to display tablet content, including movies and multimedia streaming directly on to a large TV screen.
High speed DDR 3 RAM 1.0 GB - provides the latest memory technology, twice as fast as the previous generation and allows multiple Apps to run simultaneously with no loss in speed or responsivenessâ¦ resulting in memory intensive Apps, including 3D graphic games â to operate smoothly.
Super High Speed WiFi and 3G Connection - features Broadcom chip technology - the industry leader, with standard 802.1 b/g/n allowing a maximum speed of 300M; USB supported 3G wireless service provides for connection through 3G/4G GSM Networks.




TABLETSPRINT PLUS PACKAGE

For a limited time - TabletSprint includes a variety of software bonus Apps pre-installed... ranging from utility software for optimized operation to personal organizer Apps; plus entertainment apps, including some of the most popular 3D video games; and productivity apps -- including Kingsoft Office HD... with use of Google Docs and MS Office - Word, Excel, and PowerPoint; Plus additional device adapters.





FREE 3G/4G CONNECTION

Receive free 3G/4G wireless connection with 500MB of free data use every month, which provides full internet access, including VoIP voice-calling.

Free 3G/4G coverage is allocated to customers through the Clear Wireless Network, which offers coverage within most metropolitan regions throughout the U.S. (view nationwide coverage locations below).

The Free 500MB monthly data plan is a great choice for light internet use with your tablet device when WiFi is not available -- and a great option for e-mail, occasional web browsing, and VoIP voice calling with Skype, Google Voice and other VoIP service; and there is no cost for the monthly service, with only a small, refundable deposit required through the service provider for the 3G/4G USB adapter which provides wireless network connection.

It's a ideal solution for occasional internet access when WiFi and other connection choices aren't available.

TabletSprint also offers a 3G/4G USB adapter for $39.95, available through our Accessories section - which works with any GSM network carrier, including AT&T and T-Mobile, and is a great choice for users seeking moderate to heavy 3G/4G usage through their tablet device. TabletSprint recommends T-Mobile's No-Contract "Unlimited Web" $30 mo. plan, which provides unlimited data - internet and VoIP voice calling access -- For additional T-Mobile and related VoIP voice calling options, review 3G USB Adapter under our Accessories section.

All other tablet models available through TabletSprint also connect to the internet through most Android smartphones with Blutooth/WiFi Hotspot capability.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Here it is cheaper than your link - I just googled it, I know nothing about the seller.

http://www.ainol-novo.com/ainol-nov...dual-camera-wifi-hdmi-bluetooth-gps-16gb.html


----------

